# Uncountable nouns / Μη μετρήσιμα ουσιαστικά



## nickel (Aug 24, 2012)

Τα μη μετρήσιμα ή μη αριθμήσιμα ουσιαστικά των Εγγλέζων (uncountable nouns ή mass nouns) τα έχουμε κι εμείς στα ελληνικά, αλλά τα χειριζόμαστε διαφορετικά και δεν έχουμε λόγο να τα διδάξουμε στα παιδιά. Μαθαίνουμε στη διαδρομή ότι σε διαφορετικές περιπτώσεις θα πούμε _αλάτι, αλάτια_ και _άλατα_, άλλο _η ζάχαρη_ κι άλλο _οι ζάχαρες_, _ο καπνός – οι καπνοί – τα καπνά_, _το νερό_ και _τα νερά_, _ο καφές_ και _οι καφέδες_ κ.ο.κ.

Στα αγγλικά είναι λίγο πιο περίεργα τα πράγματα: ο σπουδαστής της αγγλικής πρέπει να προσέξει να μην επηρεάζεται από τα ελληνικά, να μη βάζει μη μετρήσιμα αγγλικά στον πληθυντικό (π.χ. _I want your *advices_) και να ξέρει με ποιες λέξεις συνδυάζονται (π.χ. _How much money…_).

Εμένα τώρα εδώ με ενδιαφέρει ο μεταφραστής και πώς μερικές φορές ξεχνάει ότι ένα μη μετρήσιμο ουσιαστικό της αγγλικής μπορεί να μεταφράζεται πιο καλά στον πληθυντικό στα ελληνικά.

Μια τέτοια λέξη, ας πούμε, είναι η *information*. Πρέπει πάντα να ρωτάμε μέσα μας: *πληροφορία* ή *πληροφορίες*; Information society. Κοινωνία της πληροφορίας ή κοινωνία των πληροφοριών; Information (super)highway. (Υπερ)λεωφόρος των πληροφοριών (ΟΧΙ της πληροφορίας, όχι άλλη έκρηξη του Θέμη!).

Μάλλον ψιλά γράμματα στην περίπτωση τού *advice*:
I need your advice on this matter. = Θέλω τη *συμβουλή* σου σ’ αυτό το θέμα.
I don’t need your advice. = Δεν χρειάζομαι τις *συμβουλές* σου.

Πιο σοβαρή είναι η περίπτωση τού *research*, που καλό είναι να γίνεται πότε πότε *έρευνες* και να μη μένει μια απλή *έρευνα*.

Ο κατάλογος είναι μακρύς. Προτείνω να καταθέσουμε τις περιπτώσεις που θέλουν προσοχή, ει δυνατόν με παραδείγματα, όπως έγινε με το νήμα για τις ψευδόφιλες, που αισίως έχει ξεπεράσει τα 400 μηνύματα.


----------



## Hellegennes (Aug 24, 2012)

Το *research* είναι πιο δύσκολη υπόθεση. Στις περισσότερες περιπτώσεις, όταν λέμε _*έρευνα*_ ή _*μελέτη*_, το σωστό αντίστοιχο είναι *study*. Από την άλλη, το *research* έχει πληθυντικό και μερικές φορές υποκαθιστά το *study*. Δεν είναι 100% μη μετρήσιμο, συνήθως όμως είναι (συντακτικά).


----------



## nickel (Aug 24, 2012)

Να βάζουμε κάνα παράδειγμα γιατί αλλιώς δεν έχουν πρακτικό αποτέλεσμα οι θεωρητικές τοποθετήσεις. Please.


----------



## Hellegennes (Aug 24, 2012)

Έχεις δίκιο:

There have been *many researches* on the topic (substitute for *studies*) = έχουν διεξαχθεί πολλές έρευνες
There has been *much research* on the topic = έχουν διεξαχθεί πολλές έρευνες
There is *a research* on the correlation between smoking and lung cancer = υπάρχει μια έρευνα που συσχετίζει το κάπνισμα με τον καρκίνο του πνεύμονα
There is *research* to be done = απαιτούνται μελέτες // χρειάζεται έρευνα


----------



## dharvatis (Aug 24, 2012)

Κτγμ, το "many researches" είναι εντελώς λάθος και όποιος το γράψει κινδυνεύει με αυστηρή επίπληξη. 

Συνεχίζοντας τον κατάλογο των ουσιαστικών, να αναφέρω το *instruction* που το 'χει δίπορτο: όταν χρησιμοποιείται ως μη αριθμήσιμο σημαίνει _εκπαίδευση, μόρφωση_ και όχι _οδηγία_.


----------



## nickel (Aug 24, 2012)

Ωραία η παρατήρηση για το instruction.

Μη φαγωθείτε για το _researches_. Θα καταπιαστώ αργότερα.


----------



## Hellegennes (Aug 24, 2012)

Κατά την γνώμη του OED δεν είναι λάθος και παραθέτει πλήθος αποσπασμάτων. Σύμφωνα με το OED:

"_2.a A search or investigation directed to the discovery of some fact by careful consideration or study of a subject; a course of critical or scientific inquiry. (*Usu. in pl.*)_"

Κι ένα απόσπασμα από John Butler Yeats (τον πατέρα του William): "_Fresh necessities have led continually to fresh researches_".

Επίσης, στην έννοια 5: _1917 Rep. Fuel Research Board 10 The *Research Station, as planned, will be capable of any extensions which will be required for future researches_.


----------



## Hellegennes (Aug 24, 2012)

dharvatis said:


> Συνεχίζοντας τον κατάλογο των ουσιαστικών, να αναφέρω το *instruction* που το 'χει δίπορτο: όταν χρησιμοποιείται ως μη αριθμήσιμο σημαίνει _εκπαίδευση, μόρφωση_ και όχι _οδηγία_.



Στα δίπορτα έχουμε αναφερθεί και παλιότερα.


----------



## nickel (Aug 25, 2012)

Hellegennes said:


> Κατά την γνώμη του OED δεν είναι λάθος και παραθέτει πλήθος αποσπασμάτων. Σύμφωνα με το OED...



Το OED δεν είναι καλός οδηγός για τη σημερινή χρήση μιας λέξης. Το πρόβλημα που έχει αυτό το λεξικό είναι ότι σου δείχνει πότε πρωτοεμφανίστηκε μια λέξη ή μια σημασία, αλλά δεν σου δείχνει πότε χρησιμοποιήθηκε για _τελευταία_ φορά. Και, επειδή αυτό το τελευταίο είναι μεγάλη και παράλογη απαίτηση, ας πούμε ότι δεν σου δείχνει πόσο ζωντανή είναι μια λέξη ή σημασία. Όταν το τελευταίο παράδειγμα για μια σημασία χρονολογείται από το 1870 (όπως εδώ), δικαιούσαι να υποθέσεις ότι δεν αποκλείεται να έχει πάει καλιά της ή να είναι ημιθανής. Φαντάσου πόσο χρήσιμο θα ήταν αν για κάθε ζωντανή χρήση υπήρχε ένα παράδειγμα από την τελευταία δεκαετία ή εικοσαετία.

Γι’ αυτό το λόγο πάντως τέτοια προβλήματα δεν επιλύονται με το ιστορικό λεξικό. Θα πάμε σε λεξικό της σύγχρονης αγγλικής. Τα δύο καλύτερα για τέτοιες δουλειές είναι το ODE και η (αιωνία της η μνήμη) Encarta επειδή βασίστηκαν σε πρόσφατα σώματα κειμένων και γράφτηκαν εξαρχής, γι’ αυτό και συχνά έχουν τους πιο εύστοχους ορισμούς. Εδώ δεν βοηθούν τα μαθητικά λεξικά, γιατί επιμένουν στη χρήση τού _research_ αποκλειστικά ως μη μετρήσιμου (η γενική εδώ αφιερωμένη στον panadeli). Μεγάλη βοήθεια είναι πια και τα γκουγκλοβιβλία. 

Στο ODE έχει τον ενδιαφέροντα χαρακτηρισμό «[mass noun] (also *researches*)» και το παράδειγμα «he prefaces his study with a useful summary of his own researches». Στα γκογκλοβιβλία πειστική είναι και μόνο η αναζήτηση για «various researches».

Ευτυχώς το παρόν νήμα δεν ασχολείται με το πώς να γράψουμε αγγλικά, αλλά με το πώς να μεταφράσουμε, και νομίζω ότι είναι καλά τα παραδείγματα και οι αποδόσεις τού Helle.


----------

